# competitive sports event-8-21 yr olds



## delb t (Oct 14, 2013)

Our team have sent through an event being held in liverpool sun 17th nov speaking will be
1- kate evans- pro cyclist team-novo nordisk
2Francesca Annan sports dietician Alder Hey
3  Dr Bill Lamb-cgms
Free event.......anyone been to anything like this?


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 14, 2013)

Sounds good. What team are you talking about ? & no i havnt been to a talk about this before.  Would go if nearer


----------



## delb t (Oct 15, 2013)

We are in Birmingham- this event is in Liverpool Lace Conference centre- think the consultant sent it through because H Doing the half marathon next weekend! its a bit far for us too- we have been travelling all round on uni hunts recently


----------

